# More ACS



## limyjack (10 Jun 2005)

Hey Folks;

First off I am going to call myself on an error and point out that I misspelt my own user name (Jimyjack). Now I will fully expect commentary regarding intellectual capability after I ask this question, but nonetheless, please fell free to fire some shots as well as any help.

I have been looking at ACS, done all the recruiter thing, waiting for my "enhanced" security check. My question revolves around being a slight bit older than your normal ACS candidate. 

As such I am wondering what the truth behind my recruiters view of "you're never too old" is? Is this accurate, good a chance as anybody, or pipe dream in the making???

Also, you require a degree, and I have read a bunch people ask about majors, what about 3 versus 4 year degrees, does that matter?? I have a three and am looking at finishing the fourth while I wait for my "enhanced" security check, I worked overseas about 8 years ago and figure I can finish the degree by next March and still not have been "enhanced" yet.

Anyway guys, I would appreciate any advice or even a reality check. I am not too worried about basic or the physical requirements, just wondering if at my age (mid 30s) I am wasting my time and should look elsewhere? Last question, if you washout along the way, what are you options then and does your commitment time change?

By the way, I'd be thrilled to fly rotary as my first choice.

Regards


----------

